# Dimmers for LED Recess Lights



## stonycreekhomes (Dec 17, 2009)

We have a project with about 150 recess lights in 7000 sf home.

Trying to understand the differences in dimmers and what is really required. This electrician has been a total PITA so I take everything he says with a massive grain of salt. Any help is greatly appreciated.

We need about 50 dimmers total. So $30 vs $80 / dimmer makes a big difference on our bottom line.

These are the housings:

http://www.lightingdirect.com/elco-...onstruction-housing/p1355818?uniqueid=1355818

Lamp: 12V 50W MR16

We were thinking of going with for $30 each:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lutron-M...-CFL-LED-Dimmer-White-MACL-153MH-WH/203486488

Our electrician is saying we need for $80 each:
http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-MALV-1000-WH-Maestro-Magnetic-Voltage/dp/B0006V5Q7A

His requirement:
"magnetic low voltage dimmers. Depending on how
many lights are on a particular switch will determine the wattage for 
the dimmer. 600w or 1000w"


----------



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

A 50 W MR16 isn't an LED. Your electrician is right about the magnetic dimmer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Most people use the wrong dimmer for MLV loads, if you use a regular super cheap dimmer they don't have a symmetrical phase, which shortens the life of the transformer. If you use an ELV dimmer they are reverse phase dimming and the voltage spike when turning off can damage things over time.

Get MLV or Adaptive-phase.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

At the bottom of the page of the link for the light it specifically states MLV. Basically the type of low voltage dimmer is based on the transformer. If it is an electronic trany than you use ELV dimmer where as if it is a magnetic trany as shown in the pic then you need a MLV dimmer



> Can this housing be put on a dimmer? If not, which of the 4" low voltage housings are?
> 
> Thank you for your question. Yes, the Elco EL1499ICA can be put on a dimmer using Magnetic Low Voltage Dimmers.



Yes the number of lights (wattage) wil determine the size of the dimmer.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

There is no reason to use a Mastro dimmer unless you want to dim from 2 locations. You can use a Diva Low Voltage Dimmer for half the price.

http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-DVLV-6...2&sr=8-1&keywords=low+voltage+magnetic+dimmer


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

C'est Moi said:


> There is no reason to use a Mastro dimmer unless you want to dim from 2 locations. You can use a Diva Low Voltage Dimmer for half the price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Lutron-DVLV-6...2&sr=8-1&keywords=low+voltage+magnetic+dimmer


Maestro is way nicer.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> Maestro is way nicer.


Yes and more money-- if you have a 3 way then you need the slave also. The OP seemed concerned about money


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

C'est Moi said:


> Yes and more money-- if you have a 3 way then you need the slave also. The OP seemed concerned about money


7000 sq ft home.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Why did you think they were LEDs? Does the owner think they're getting LEDs? That first electric bill might be a surprise. Are the housings already in? What does the spec say?

As far as the difference on the bottom line - well, again, what does the spec say, what did your proposal say?


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

CarpenterSFO said:


> 7000 sq ft home.


Yes it is....???


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

C'est Moi said:


> Yes it is....???


To me 7000 sq ft implies a certain level of luxury.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

...


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

CarpenterSFO said:


> To me 7000 sq ft implies a certain level of luxury.


I got the impression the op did not want to spend more than he had to. I have done 7,000 sq. ft houses where the customer didn't even like the Decora style switches and some where we used Decora but seldom Maestro.

Working on a 12,000 sq. foot home now where they not only have homeworks and decora style devices they used the Claro plates (n screws) that were snow and midnight in color- special order, of course. Everything cost so much more in hat house- landscape lighting was $70,000 just for the lights. The lights for the entire home is about $250,000.00


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

C'est Moi said:


> I got the impression the op did not want to spend more than he had to. I have done 7,000 sq. ft houses where the customer didn't even like the Decora style switches and some where we used Decora but seldom Maestro.
> 
> Working on a 12,000 sq. foot home now where they not only have homeworks and decora style devices they used the Claro plates (n screws) that were snow and midnight in color- special order, of course. Everything cost so much more in hat house- landscape lighting was $70,000 just for the lights. The lights for the entire home is about $250,000.00


I love those jobs.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> I love those jobs.


I am mixed about them. Good money but it has been going on for 3 years. We will be done shortly and we still don't have a final set of plans. They gave us the appliance list and then the stuff comes in totally different. The microwave needed a dp 30 amp hookup. There were 2 dishwashers instead of one, and other stuff. 

Everything in this house was difficult-- the basement and first floor had concrete slabs. We had abut 30 floor receptacles but the boxes had to be the ones where there is no overlap. The plate sets inside the box so everything has to be perfect.

I guess it wouldn't have been so bad if everything was spelled out in the beginning.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

C'est Moi said:


> I am mixed about them. Good money but it has been going on for 3 years. We will be done shortly and we still don't have a final set of plans. They gave us the appliance list and then the stuff comes in totally different. The microwave needed a dp 30 amp hookup. There were 2 dishwashers instead of one, and other stuff.
> 
> Everything in this house was difficult-- the basement and first floor had concrete slabs. We had abut 30 floor receptacles but the boxes had to be the ones where there is no overlap. The plate sets inside the box so everything has to be perfect.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't have been so bad if everything was spelled out in the beginning.


Plus if you lose one wall plat it's about 30 bucks. :laughing:

I love the Lutron product but I dislike dealing with Lutron.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

As far as I know there is not an MR16 LED for a can application. To much heat I guess


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Anderson said:


> As far as I know there is not an MR16 LED for a can application. To much heat I guess


There is but they are not 50W. :whistling


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been searching around for a 20w for a can application and haven't found one. Do you have the specs.


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

stonycreekhomes said:


> ...
> 
> These are the housings:
> 
> ...


Off topic (sorry!) but the product page says 'CA title 24 compliant'. Is a halogen unit like this actually compliant, or are they being sneaky and forgetting to mention that it's only compliant if you have it switched with an occupancy sensor? 

(FWIW, I did read a summary of title 24 part 6 [ http://cltc.ucdavis.edu/sites/defau...title-24-residential-lighting-guide-jan15.pdf ], but it's a little early in the morning for me to fully understand.)


----------

